# letter boxing



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

Just learned something new and awesome. Look up letterboxing.org. coolest shizz ever.

Definitely gonna get into this

http://www.letterboxing.org/

Letterboxing is an intriguing “treasure hunt” style outdoor activity. Letterboxers hide small, weatherproof boxes in publicly-accessible places (like parks) and post clues to finding the box online on one of several Web sites. However, clues to finding some of the most highly-sought boxes are passed around by word of mouth.

There are about 90,000 active letterboxes hidden in North America alone. Individual letterboxes usually contain a log book, an often hand-carved rubber stamp and occasionally contain an ink pad. Finders make an imprint of the letterbox’s stamp on their personal log book, and leave an imprint of their personal stamp on the letterbox’s logbook.


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for modding this for me moderator, good looking out :3


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds a lot like geocaching.


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

It Is. Just a bit older, as back in the day, GPS didn't exist haha. I was just on one of the Appalachian trails and found three. The first one I was like, well what's this ? Had no clue. Then I found two more, one of them was in a cute tin box with the letterbox link and curious me checked that out on the spot. Fascinating really.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 28, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> Sounds a lot like geocaching.



i was thinking the same thing but instead of a little plastic piece of poop or a dirty old shoe you get a stamp in yer book instead.


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd be happy to find plastic poo


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 28, 2017)

well, who knows maybe youll get lucky and find a poop stamp instead.


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

You just Gave me an idea. I'll make my poo and fly tag my stamp!


----------



## bluebadgerblue (Feb 28, 2017)

We letterbox and geocache, too! Cheap entertainment + occasional hikes = great for us nomads.


----------



## todd (Feb 28, 2017)

ive never heard of it but it sounds cool!


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh bluebadgerblue that's so exciting <3 once I'm off the road imma make my own stamp and start mine. I already have six stamps on my notebook . helps with journalling as well !


----------



## paterdot (Feb 28, 2017)

Same here Todd, until I stumbled across three. I absolutely love learning new things, especially hobbies.


----------



## tacopirate (Mar 1, 2017)

Pretty neat, seems like fun. I remember a lot of people used to geocache in Ann Arbor when I lived there.


----------



## todd (Mar 1, 2017)

so you just found them or what? you heard about looking for them?


----------

